# Receptacles in common area stairwell



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Are receptacles required in the common area stairwell and hallway of a 2-family house?
> 
> I think we're on the 2014 code here.


HackWork.,,

I do recall on older code cycle they do required it but if more than 8 feet of wall do required but the issue is that I am not aware of your local codes may change a bit but with common area receptacles it have to be on the house power supply not the tentent side. 

But I do belive it have to be AFCI/GFCI .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I think Marc pegged it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Code Reference please....


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

210.52(h)


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So I only need one receptacle?

This is a typical setup. You walk into a foyer area which is part of the stairwell/hallway. There is a stairwell on the right side and a long narrow hallway next to it on the left side. At the top of the stairs there is a very tiny landing before the apartment door. Any receptacles required up there?

Again, this is the common area of a 2-family house, it's not inside of a dwelling unit.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I can't speak to NEC requirements, but I will just say this: the rationale behind it is to facilitate housekeeping. So if the stairway is long enough that it would be difficult or impossible to snake a vacuum cleaner cord up the stairs to be able to vacuum the upper landing, then a receptacle up there is probably a good idea. Not saying whether or not it's code, just opining on the merits of such a scheme.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

HackWork said:


> So I only need one receptacle?
> 
> This is a typical setup. You walk into a foyer area which is part of the stairwell/hallway. There is a stairwell on the right side and a long narrow hallway next to it on the left side. At the top of the stairs there is a very tiny landing before the apartment door. Any receptacles required up there?
> 
> Again, this is the common area of a 2-family house, it's not inside of a dwelling unit.


We don't have 'em around here... What's a 2-family house?

Is it a duplex?

Are these stacked homes?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> So I only need one receptacle?
> 
> In most case useally a single receptacle useally take care of it if have house power there.,,
> 
> ...



If they going use the vaccum cleaner those cord is pretty long so it can cover pretty much most of the stairway depending on where you put the receptacle is.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I believe this is an authority having jurisdiction call. I don't know of any requirement for receptacles in common areas

As Marc mentioned



> 210.25 Branch Circuits in Buildings with More Than
> One Occupancy.
> (A) Dwelling Unit Branch Circuits. Branch circuits in
> each dwelling unit shall supply only loads within that dwelling
> ...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The rehab code will cover that, Dennis. Most 2-family houses here only have 2 panels.

So I should be good with just the one receptacle the customer asked for?

telsa, I do not believe that you don't know what a 2-family house is or can't figure it out when reading about the common area stairwell and hallway.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The rehab code will cover that, Dennis. Most 2-family houses here only have 2 panels.
> 
> So I should be good with just the one receptacle the customer asked for?
> 
> telsa, I do not believe that you don't know what a 2-family house is or can't figure it out when reading about the common area stairwell and hallway.


Hack.,

You should be good to go as long the rehab code allow it.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I just re-read 210.52 (H), and it specifically says "In dwelling units.............".
If the customer want one, I would just do that.

Dennis' post is what would require a house panel, but if you're doing a small job for the owner I would just put it on their panel. It's not doing any life safety stuff I assume?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think that you are fine. This is the only article that is pertinent that I know about



> (E) Outdoor Outlets. Outdoor receptacle outlets shall be
> installed in accordance with 210.52(E)(1) through (E)(3).
> Informational Note: See 210.8(A)(3).
> (1) One-Family and Two-Family Dwellings. For a onefamily
> ...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok, thanks everyone.


----------

